
Flexible Identities in Git - ingve
https://belkadan.com/blog/2020/02/Flexible-Identities-in-git/
======
ktpsns
Whenever I read about the efforts of Microsoft in and around Git, I have mixed
feelings. On the one hand, it is an amazing contribution to OSS. It really
conquers complex architectural problems with better algorithms and does not
only polish some administrative frontend nonsense. Their blog posts are always
excellent outreach documentation.

On the other hand, I feel that Microsoft is abusing git with their bloat
repositories, and now they even add bloat to the git ecosystem (if there even
is one). Git was initially written for the Linux kernel. The Linux git repo is
huge, but apparently Windows is so much bigger then Linux that it requires a
15GB repository. I have never seen 15GB of ASCII text (code). Everybody knows
that Git is not for binary blobs (images, etc). Feels like they do something
wrong, but I cannot tell. Also, using a monorepo might be the wrong choice in
the beginning, but since they put so much engineering effort in solve these
problems at the root, there seems to be some decision why they need git
exactly in this very way.

